# Cases



## Bondex (7. Mai 2006)

Hi
ich bastel in letzter Zeit Köderboxen aus Holz. Wen sowas interessiert der kann sie sich hier mal anschauen. Die meisten davon sind für Fliegen gedacht. Aber ich habe auch schon welche für Wobbler und Mefoblinker kunstruiert. Der Vorteil der Holkisten ist, daß sie keine rostenden Scharniere haben sondern mit einem Gurt versehen sind. Fällt die Box mal ins Wasser schwimmt sie. Die Köder können darinnen auch nicht so schnell verrosten weil immer Luft an die Haken kommt. Leicht sind die Cases außerdem Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch schon mal sowas gemacht? Dann mal her mit den Fotos davon


----------



## Bondex (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier geht´s weiter


----------



## Bondex (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch welche
alle Cases schließen sehr gut durch einen Verschluß aus Klettband|bla:


----------



## Lachsy (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

cool björn , coole handgemalte bilder druff, oder haste die auch mit airbrush gemacht?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## MiamiJoe (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

gefällt mir gut.wie lange brauchst du für solch eine box,bzw. wie lange fürs bild?welches material?balsa?


----------



## esox_105 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

#r , saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Verkaufst du die Dinger auch?


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

naja es dauert schon etwas. Die Dinger werden erst geleimt dann plan geschliffen und die Deckel aufgeleimt
Danach aufgetrennt und wieder plan geschliffen, dann teilweise die Ecken runden und alles sauber schleifen, anschließend mit Tiefengrund grundieren und wieder schleifen damit die entstandenen Pickel runter kommen. Jetzt kann das Bild vorgezeichnet und dann mit Aquarell colouriert werden . Danach noch etwas die Konturen mit Skriptol und Feder betonen. Dann Kommt Yachtlack drauf und der sollte mindestens 2 Tage trocknen. Danach kommt das Klettband eingeklebt .Erst jetzt können die Gurte und die Fliegenaufnahmen eingeklebt werden sonst würde hinten das Niveau nicht stimmen. 

@MiamiJoe
Also ist schon etwas Arbeit drin.
Für die Box vielleicht 3 Stunden Arbeitszeit und je nach Motiv vielleicht 2 oder 3 Stunden?
Balsaholz wäre zu teuer und zu weich. Ich benutze Kiefer, Fichte, Mahagoni, Buche und Ahorn

@esox_105 
Natürlich verkaufe ich richtigen Liebhabern auch eine wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## Bondex (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein paar Fotos
Die Fliegen werden nicht in den Schaumgummistreifen gestochen sondern von oben einfach in feine Ritze gesteckt. So hält der Schaumstoff ewig


----------



## Pelznase (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

boah, was machste eigentlich nicht selbst?
ich bräuchte durchsichtige deckel, weil ohne, würd ich immer erst jede schachteln öffnen, bevor ich das gesuchte teil gefunden hätte.


----------



## shittakind (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Ich glaub bei den tollen Dosen merkst du dir von selbst was drin ist! Echt unglaublich wie schön Selbermachen ist!


----------



## tokeegecko (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Die Dosen sehen super aus !!!!! RESPEKT
einfach eine tolle Handarbeit mit Liebe zum Detail
Bewundernswert

Gruß
No


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob
aber stimmt wirklich
das gemalte Motiv läßt sofort erkennen um welche Doese es sich handelt. Außerdem haben die ja alle verschiedene Größen Farben und Formen, da ist keine wie die andere und Plexiglas gehört da echt nicht dran ;-)


----------



## Manuel (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

#r #r 

klasse arbeit von Dir.super.#6


----------



## caruso (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Eine saubere und schöne Arbeit. 
Die Kästchen sind ja schon fast zu schade, um sie mit ans oder ins Wasser zu nehmen.
Klasse .#6 

caruso


----------



## Crazyegg (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Wow.. die sehen ja echt super aus!!
Das könnt ich ja doch glatt auch mal versuchen...

Wie wäre es denn wenn du so eine art kleinen
Bericht fürs Magazin verfasst.
So Schritt für Schritt mit Bildern usw. 
Würden sich bestimmt viele drüber freuen ^^


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

könnte ich vielleicht später mal machen
im Moment habe ich Werkstattverbot ;-)


----------



## hauki (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Wow Bondex!
Sind echt wunderschön geworden.

Hut ab & TL
/hauki


----------



## goeddoek (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Sauber, Björn #6 #r 

Tolle Arbeit, alter Tausendkünstler :q 
Crazy Egg hat Recht. Das wär bestimmt ein toller Artikel für's AB( Doppeldeutig, nä?). Obwohl |kopfkrat  wenn die Leute die nachbauen, kannst Du keine mehr verkaufen.

Aber |thinkerg:  das würde sich günstig auf den Preis auswirken :g 

Nein, nein - keine Bange.Soweit soll's denn doch nicht kommen.


----------



## Crazyegg (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Ich glaub selbst wenn viele die nachbauen kann er noch viele verkaufen 

Sind ja gerade die Bilder die die Cases so wunderschön machen!!
Ich selbst würde evtl. mit nem Dunklen holz arbeiten und mich endlich mal
an Schellack-politur versuchen ^^
Hab das noch nie gemacht und dann hätte ich endlich mal nen grund das aus-
zutesten !! 
Ausserdem muss man das ganze erstmal so gut wie Bondex hinbekommen 
Das ist schon schwer genug! :-D

So Long!
Ei


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Na klar ich kann wohl hier nicht alles verraten oder doch. Ich meine es ist schon etwas Arbeit drin und nicht jeder hat wohl große Lust tagelang zu schleifen. Und meine Bilder sind sowieso schwer zu kopieren. Also dann will ich mal etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern.
Erst mal werden die Leisten zurechtgesägt und geschliffen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Dann werden die Kanten plangeschliffen. Habe davon aber kein Foto. Das ist wichtig damit die Deckel sauber aufgeleimt werden können und es keine Ritzen gibt. Die werden dann mit Schraubzwingen unter Druck aufgeleimt und dann entweder mit der Kreissäge (habe ein Brett untergelegt weil sonst die Kanten ausfransen) oder mit der Bandsäge grob beschnitten und dann mit der Flex bis zum Ansatz abgetragen. Danach werden die Kanten plangeschliffen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

wichtig ist Gehörschutz und Staubmaske


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

So schleife ich die Kanten und die Rundungen an den Deckeln


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Die Cases werden dann noch mit feinem Papier mit dem Schwingschleifer geglättet und dann mit der Formatkreissäge aufgeteilt


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

dann wird mit dem Bleistift vorskizziert und mit Aquarell colouriert. Erst danach wird die Box mit Clou gefüllert und dann wieder geschliffen. Ansonsten würde die Skriptolzeichnung ausfransen


----------



## Crazyegg (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Du scheinst ja ne richtig schöne Werkstatt zu haben Bondex 

Vielen dank schonmal für deine Arbeit!


p.s. .. frag mich nur wo das "Möchte ich fürs Magazin!" von Thomas bleibt ^^

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Wenn das Case gezeichnet ist kann es lackiert werden. Dazu eignet sich gut Yachtlack. Anschließend klebe ich die Aufnahmen innen ein und teile sie mit Rasierklinge oder Cutter. Danach kommt der Klettverschluß auf die Ränder und die Dose wird mit einem Gurt als Scharnier abgeschlossen


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

jo die Werkstatt ist schon nicht schlecht nur etwas klein ;-)


----------



## arno (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Sauber, sauber Bondex!
Schöne Kästchen!
ich bewahre meine Wobbler Spinner Twister in Industrieverpackungen auf!
Solche Dinger zb. wo die Bohrer von Hilti drinn sind!
Schwimmen tun die Dinger leider nur biss sie voll gelaufen sind!
Aber für meine zwecke reichts!


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier habe ich mal fotografiert wie ich beim Malen vorgehe
allerdings ist die Case noch nicht gelackt bzw versiegelt


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

man muß aber auch nicht alles farbig machen


----------



## gismowolf (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Björni,du " W i f f z a c k "  #6


----------



## Crazyegg (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Die Zeichnungen sind echt super!
Da kommt richtig Neid auf 

Find beim Dorsch passt das "Farblose" richtig gut.

Bekommst du dein Holz aus deiner Nähe oder kennst du da
zufällig nen schönen Onlne-Shop der auch dunkle Hölzer hat?
(bezogen auf das schöne dunkle Kästchen auf page 1 ^^)

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Schön daß Du den Fisch als Dorsch erkannt hast ;-) Die Flossen sind nicht ganz richtig verteilt, die sitzen normal weiter hinten am Schwanz!

Holz bekommst Du bei jedem Tischler. Die habe immer Abfälle und man braucht ja nicht viel für so eine kleine Box. Die braune Kiste ist übrigens nur gebeiztes Kiefernholz. Holzbeize auf Wasserbasis gibt´s in jedem besseren Baumarkt für wenige Euronen


----------



## Bondex (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Habe mal wieder so ein Teil bemalt. Mal was anderes:q


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Habe wieder mal neue Cases kreeiert


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch mehr


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Das mit dem Wurm hätte ich gerne als Bild #h 

immer diese Grafiker :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Reisender (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Kann ab den 12.05.06 zu meinem Geburtstag eines der Kästchen mein nennen, und muß sagen das sie einfach Klasse ist !! Tolle Verarbeitung und Aussehen.

Habe gleich beim eintreffen zu Hause meine Lieblings Spinner und andere Teile in meiner Kästchen untergebracht. Ich kann nur sagen das es ein schönes Geschenk an sich selber ist.#h


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob! Ich weiß von Olli daß das Klett etwas locker sein soll. Anscheinen darf der Kleber nicht zu warm werden (Sonne) weil er sich dann unter Umständen löst? Kleiner Tip: Einfach wieder festdrücken.

Lachsy
also wenn Du ganz lieb zu mir bist male ich Dir sowas nochmal auf Aquarellpapier


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für´s Lob! Ich weiß von Olli daß das Klett etwas locker sein soll. Anscheinen darf der Kleber nicht zu warm werden (Sonne) weil er sich dann unter Umständen löst? Kleiner Tip: Einfach wieder festdrücken.
> 
> Lachsy
> also wenn Du ganz lieb zu mir bist male ich Dir sowas nochmal auf Aquarellpapier



eh ich bin immer lieb |rolleyes |rolleyes 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Porto mußt Du aber tragen ;-)


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

das werde ich arme socke schon hinbekommen :g 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

@Lachsi
Habe fertig :m


----------



## Bondex (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist noch eine


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsi
> Habe fertig :m



Björn ist angekommen.....................volllllllllllllll cool #6 #6 #6 #6 
bekommt gleich sein platz an der Wand mit den fängen #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Viel zu schade um die mit ans wasser zu nehmen...gefallen mir gut


----------



## Bondex (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

da war ich mal wieder schneller. Hier ist das Lachsibild


----------



## Bondex (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

@Khain75 
die sind mit Yachtlack wasserfest versiegelt


----------



## Lachsy (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Wie gemein, da ist das bild ja schon :c :c

Abwarten an der Wand kommt es noch besser, neben den bildern der Hechte, MEfos usw :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Khain75
> die sind mit Yachtlack wasserfest versiegelt


 

Ja das glaube ich ja...aber sowas schönes würde ich mir lieber wohinstellen..klasse arbeit.....kann man die bei dir bestellen?#6


----------



## Bondex (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

@Khain75 
na klar, ich fertige auch auf Wunsch sprich Größe, Farbe, Bemahlung, Innenleben, Scharniere. Sozusagen Cases nach Maß


----------



## Bondex (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind meine jüngsten Kreationen


----------



## gismowolf (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Björni sag mal,wann malst Du denn da immer?Nachts oder wenn`s regnet?
Oder gehst Du vielleicht gar nicht mehr zum Angeln??
Auf jeden Fall hast Du die Gabe,mit Deiner Kunst Anglerherzen höher schlagen zu lassen!!!Gratulation zu Deinen Bildern!!#6  :l


----------



## Bondex (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hi Wolli
also angeln lehne ich bei dem Sauwetter strikt ab! Ich male immer wenn Zeit ist und wenn ich Lust habe


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Wie immer ein großes Kompliment an dich Björn!! 
Egal was du anfertigst, alles wird super und funktioniert auch super.
Denke da so an deine Fliegen und Miniwobbler.
Konnte gestern damit 2 Bachforellen überzeugen, dass sie bei mir besser am Haken hängen als im Wasser schwimmen.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Sven
Bald sollten 4 volle Wobbler-Cases bei Dir eintreffen, oder sind sie schon da?
Die Produktion für weitere Modelle läuft


----------



## Bondex (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist mal eines Ton in Ton gehalten
Gut es hat nicht unbedingt was mit Angeln zu tun, muß es ja auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2006)

*AW: Cases*

So jetzt mal wieder was mit Fisch drauf


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2006)

*AW: Cases*

habe hier auch wieder was Neues für Euch. Jetzt mal ein weiterer Nichtsalmonide soll ein Döbel/Aitel sein


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Diese beiden sind in den letzten Tagen entstanden. Sind beides Aufträge. Der Koi für einen angelnden Koi-Züchter und das andere für ein kleines Mädchen ;-):m


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier wieder 2 neue
ich habe mal die Vorzeichnung fotografiert damit man sehen kann wie ich vorgehe. 1. Bleistiftvorzeichnung, 2. Aquarell, 3. Firnis, 4. Tuschezeichnung, 5. Lacksiegel#h


----------



## Ronen (8. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Bondex, da bin ich echt platt.

Deine Werke sehen wirklich phantastisch aus.


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Ronen#Danke für´s Lob
ich habe auch extra mal was Neues zum Vorzeigen. Ich mache ja nicht nur Cases, Wobbler und Fliegen sondern auch Malerei. Das könnte ich hier ja auch mel testweise posten:m


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier habe ich noch 2 neue Cases vor und nach dem Überzeichnen mit der Tusche


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

björn wann sehen wir den die ersten Wandbilder von dir?
uiiiii die sind klasse geworden !!!!!!!!!

mfg Lachsy


----------



## holle (12. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

seh ich ja jetzt erst... :k

alter falter!!! 
einfach nur obertopsuperspitzenmässig #6


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Lachsi 
was meinst Du mit Wandbilder? Direkt als Fresko oder nur auf Leinwand? Da habe ich bereits einige gemacht. Allerdings meist Landschaft#h


----------



## Reisender (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Na mein Guter !!!

Immer noch nicht Reich geworden ?????.........Hast du schon mal versucht die Netten sachen an einen Händler zu verscherbeln ????:m


----------



## Lachsy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> Lachsi
> was meinst Du mit Wandbilder? Direkt als Fresko oder nur auf Leinwand? Da habe ich bereits einige gemacht. Allerdings meist Landschaft#h



björn direkt auf leinwand, zb ein Lachs oder Mefo die sich den köder schnapt usw.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Uwe_H (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Mensch Björn...was geile Bildchen...ich habe mir letzte Woche inen bei meinem ersten röhrenden Hirsch abgebrochen...war aber auch erst mein zweites Gemälde nach der Brown Trout im letzten Jahr...die werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal hier einstellen, dann bekommen deine Bilder eine ganz andere Dimension!!! :q

Diese Fischbilder...sowas ist doch immer in der Fliegenfischen drin...spitz die doch mal an von der Redaktion, das drucken die garantiert ab...bessere Werbung gibts doch gar nicht!!!


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Stimmt das könnte ich ja machen wenn ich nicht vorher immer schon alle verkaufen würde. Klar male ich auch auf Leinwand, aber dann meistens mit Acryl. Ider ich zeichne auf Karton und aquarelliere die dann farbig. Muß mal wieder was machen aber morgen geht´s erstmal wieder fischen an den Forellenpuff ;-)


----------



## Bondex (14. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Lachsi
der Lachs (grünes Bild) ist auf Leinwand gepinselt (Acryl)


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Hier mal was neues


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

alter schwede!!!Björn.....die kisten sind der hammer -viel zu schade für die angelkiste eher für ne ausstellung !!!


----------



## Bondex (20. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

ja klar vielleicht mache ich mal irgentwann eine Ausstellung. Hier aber mal wa ganz anderes:q
"Angebot des Tages Blumenkohlbrasse an Senf"


----------



## Lachsy (20. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

puhhhhhhh wie geil ist das bild den #6


----------



## Pelznase (25. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

mhh lecker=[]


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2006)

*AW: Cases*

ja da bekommt man Hunger!!!
Hier noch ein paar neue Cases


----------



## Bondex (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

mal was ohne Fisch und ein Fisch für richtige Männer:q Ein richtiger Backfisch - früher nannte man sowas Seejungfrau


----------



## trout (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Traut sich hier keiner was zu deinen wirklich schönen Cases zu sagen, oder wünscht sich der Rest der Mannschaft eher eine "plastischere" Darstellung deiner letzten Variante? |supergri 

Neenee, sieht echt Super aus. Aber mach doch mal so einen Typ Wobbler, der kommt sicher immer und überall gut an. Bitte gut ausformen und dann beim Airbrushen die kleinen Details nicht vergessen. |rolleyes 
Fänge darauf würde ich auch nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

:vik: 
klar das kann ich mir auch vorstellen daß sowas sogar Fische fäng wenn man so einen Wobbler baut. Aber ich denke mal es würde den Aufwand nicht lohnen sowas zu schnitzen, da sitzt man ja ewig dran. Übrigens hat mein nur als Joke gemeinter Adolfwobbler schon ein paar Forellen in der Traun überlistet ;-) Unglaublich was Fische für einen Hass entwickeln können  
Hier sind aber mal wieder ein paar neue Entwürfe#h


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Hier noch ein etwas größeres Case
besonders der Weidenkorb war eine menge Arbeit#q


----------



## Lachsy (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

ja sowas kann nur ein echter grafiker .

klasse björn !!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Boaah, die sehen die Klasse aus.  #r


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für Euer Lob ;-) Fühle mich geehrt!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

und hier mal wieder was auf Leinwand#c


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Mach mal den Ti...fisch als Mefo


----------



## maesox (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Hey
man muß schon eine gewisse Portion Leidenschaft,Idealismus und Perfektion an den Tag legen,um solche schöne Cases fertigen zu können !!!!! *RESPEKT*!!!!!:vik: 

Glaube,mir wären die Boxen zu schade,um sie ans Wasser mit zu nehmen!!!!!...Jede einzige was "Besonderes" !!!


Petri Matze



PS: Deine Goldkopfnümphen sind der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

achwas die sind sehr robust und können was ab. Rosten ja nicht und sind mit Bootslack versiegelt.

Lachsi
hihi eine säugende Meerforelle mit Jungen


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Björn mach mal 
da wird mit sicherheit ein kunstwerk


----------



## trout (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

Alles nur eine Frage der Interpretation:



Lachsy schrieb:


> Mach mal den Ti...fisch als Mefo


 
Aber glaubst du mit einem "Ti*nten*fisch" wirklich eine Mefo über den Kescher ziehen zu können? |supergri :m 

Oder hab ich da jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen?  

PS: Mensch ich hab Heute vielleicht Probleme mit meiner Tastatur.... dauernd treff ich die falschen Tasten.

Der Bondex kann uns doch keinen Weihnachtswunsch abschlagen. Ich schließ mich also Lachsy an. "Mach mal bitte." Vorlagen müsstest du im WWW ja genug finden.

trout


----------



## Lachsy (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*



trout schrieb:


> Alles nur eine Frage der Interpretation:
> 
> 
> Aber glaubst du mit einem "Ti*nten*fisch" wirklich eine Mefo über den Kescher ziehen zu können? |supergri :m
> ...



Klar doch. So als bild hinten auf dem boot, für jede mefo ein grund anzubeissen  , oder als Flagge :vik: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

oha 
das wird bestimmt nicht einfach! Aber im Moment komme ich dazu bestimmt nicht. Habe erst noch andere bilder im Kopf die raus müssen bevor sie in meinem Hirn zu stark verwischen


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was auf Leinwand


----------



## Bondex (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal was auf Holz:
Den Fisch habe ich als Glücksbringer für meine neue Blockhütte ausgesägt und das Case ist für meine Weitwurfposen und Spiros. Muß ja auch mal was für mich selber machen


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier die ersten Werke von diesem Jahr ;-)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hör aucf da wird man ja neidisch.
Nein, aber im Ernst, die Dosen sehen echt super aus.
Bei mir ist es mit dem Zeichen nicht weit her,
wenn ich ne Bachforelle malen soll, denken alle das soll ein Aal mit Bachforellen Muster sein....
Schon mal dran gedacht sowas beruflich zu machen?
Ich meine als Grafiker für den Raubfisch oder so?


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Feeder-Freak 
Danke für Dein Lob. Wenn Du Lust hast kmm mich in HH besuchen und ich bringe Dir das Malen etwas bei.
Ich mache das mit dem Cases bemalen auch pseudoberuflich. Manchmal verkaufe ich welche davon. Die Bilder mache ich für eine Ausstellung in Niedersachsen. Aber dazu habe ich noch nicht genug.
Als Illustrator wollten mich die großen Verlage nicht weil dazu zu wenig Geld locker gemacht werden kann. Also versuche ich mich so etwas durchzuschlagen


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind die drei letzten Bilder #h


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal ein Aquarell
in den Schritten wie ich beim Malen vorgehe
1. Vorzeichnung mit Bleistift
2. Colerierung mit Aquarell
3. Überzeichnung mit Skriptol
das Bild zeigt meinen Heimatbach Mehde bei Zeven


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ähnlich mache ich auch die Cases nur daß ich über das Aquarell eine Fixierung streiche damit die Überzeichnung nicht ausblutet


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal was ohne Fettflosse


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind wieder neue Cases zu bewundern:q


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier meine ersten Werke in Öl


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

und noch ein weiteres Aquarell


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder 2 neue Cases:m


----------



## Matchking (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ÄÄäääähhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Bondex, du willst uns aber nicht erzählen, dass du die Motive alle selber malst, oder?!?!?!?!?!Wenn doch dann bist du echt ganz schon arg geschädigt.
Das sieht echt Hammermäßig aus.
Hut ab Kollege!!!


----------



## Lachsy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

sicher macht björn die selber, er ist doch grafiker


----------



## Soumi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

@bondex,
auch ich ziehe meinen hut.alle achtung du hast da tolle sachen auf lager.(wünsche mir ne grössere werkstatt,muss alles auf 6m²unterbringen).gruss Soumi


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ja genau, deshalb kann ich das ja auch so gut ;-)

Soumi
mein Atelier hat 0,5 Quadratmeter, das muß reichen. Wenn das Format zu groß wird muß ich nach draußen ausweichen.


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal meine neuesten Cases|supergri


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

#r#r#r
*sabber* das ist so guuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!!!


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für das Komplimen! :vik:  Hier habe ich noch was mit Aquarell auf Papier und das fertige Bachforellenbild in Öl


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe wieder 3 neue Cases gebastelt hier die Bilder


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal was im 50er Jahre Stil mit Airbrush gepustet


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Sieht zwar auch noch hammer geil #6 aus aber die Fisch Motie gefallen mir persöhnlich besser.
Ist bloß mein Geschmack.


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

klar sowas kommt auch wieder wenn mal wieder Zeit ist. Im Moment habe ich zuviele Wobbleraufträge und Fliegen sind momentan auch sehr gefragt


----------



## Feeder-Freak (21. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Achso, na dann viel Spass!!!#6


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

nagut das will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten: 3 neue Aquarelle auf Papier


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

danke für´s Kompliment


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Wondeful#6#6#6. Wie alle deiner Werke.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Cases*

danke
to bee continued...


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier das hat ein Freun aus Tainan für mich gedruckt. Er sagt sowas würde 5 Euro + Tasse kosten und dann kämen noch 10 Euro Porto (Taiwan) dazu. Geht sowas auch in Deutschland? Vielleicht noch günstiger?
Dies hier wurde mit 400 Grad eingebrannt und ist absolut lichtecht und Spühlmaschinenfest. Die Druckqualität ist ausgesprochen gut. Wer kennt dieses Verfahren?


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ok das weiß wohl keiner?!#c 

hier nochmal was Österliches|kopfkrat


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. April 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Löl#6.


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Danke, mein getreuer Fan!


----------



## Bobba (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*

moin,
(bin neu hier)
Bondex echt *krasse *Bilder, ich zeichne, male und baue/ bastle (Auch im *E*lektronischen und Technischen Bereich wer hilfe braucht... melden)  auch viel, 
MIT AQUARELL: DA BIST DU ECHT EIN *MEISTER*
Welche Boxen hast du denn für Wobbler gebaut?


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> hier das hat ein Freun aus Tainan für mich gedruckt. Er sagt sowas würde 5 Euro + Tasse kosten und dann kämen noch 10 Euro Porto (Taiwan) dazu. Geht sowas auch in Deutschland? Vielleicht noch günstiger?
> Dies hier wurde mit 400 Grad eingebrannt und ist absolut lichtecht und Spühlmaschinenfest. Die Druckqualität ist ausgesprochen gut. Wer kennt dieses Verfahren?



Sowas gibts es bei conrad als folie zum selberbedrucken und dann muss die Tasse in den ofen. Ansonsten bieten sowas alle möglichen hersteller an. musste mal googel , wirst reichlich finden


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Bobba
leider darf ich den Link zu meiner HP hier nicht posten. Schicke Dir die Info daher per PN wenn Dich meine Boxen interessieren

Lachsy
hast Du schonmal auf so eine Folie gedruckt und dann selber eingebrannt?


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal ein Hecht in Öl


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*

und mein letztes Case


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> hier mal ein Hecht in Öl



Hi Bondex,

schöne Bilder.
Gibt es auch Hecht in Sahne?

Weiter so!


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hecht in Sahne? Na klar wenn Du bei mir so eines in Auftrag gibst mache ich das auch


----------



## Golfer (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Was würde so ein Case denn kosten??Die sehen echt geil aus!


----------



## Bobba (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> Bobba
> leider darf ich den Link zu meiner HP hier nicht posten. Schicke Dir die Info daher per PN wenn Dich meine Boxen interessieren
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Sind doch schon Bilder davon geladen. Ich schicke Dir mal eine Privatnachricht mit dem Link


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal der gemeine Tintenfisch "Octopus Glockus" auf einer Case. War ein Kundenauftrag


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe mir jetzt auch mal eine für das Aalangeln gebastelt weil ich genervt war das immer alles in einer zerfetzten Platiktüte rumflog. Jetzt habe ich endlich einen Überblick und Ordnung|supergri


----------



## kulti007 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

@bondex

kann es sein das du keine zeit mehr zum angeln hast #c |supergri|supergri

nee im ernst, sehen wirklich geil aus. aber von dir ist man ja hier im AB nichts anderes gewohnt :m

#r


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Oh doch ab und zu gehe ich noch los. Aber momentan ist wirklich kein Aal-Wetter und da habe ich die Zeit genutzt mir das Case zu basteln. Danke für´s Lob


----------



## Lausert (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hey Bondex,

allererste Sahne, die sehen echt super aus. #6#6#6


----------



## Bondex (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Danke!Danke!Danke!Danke!Danke!

:q


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

dieses Bild habe ich für das neue Gästezimmer bei meinen Eltern gemalt


----------



## Angler-Horsti (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

is ja echt der hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wie machst du sowas?
egal bei welchem bastelthema, Bondex steckt drin, und toppt alles.....

respeckt!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cases*

das ist Schicht auf Schicht nass in nass gemalt. Da kann man recht einfach glatte Verläufe machen. Ich mache die Ölfarbe beim Mischen mit Malmittel 1 Schnelltrocknend flüssiger. So läßt sie sich sauber auftragen

Hier nochmal ein neues Case für das Fliegenfischerforum


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für das Kompliment -warum zu schade? Sie sind sehr robust und leiden nicht bei Wind und Wetter|kopfkrat Es wäre schade sie nicht mit ans Wasser zu nehmen:q

Hier mein neuester Entwurf. Mal wieder eine Lachsfliege mit ordinärer Pelikantusche aufgemalt


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2007)

*AW: Cases*

so hier mal wieder was Bachforelliges


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2007)

*AW: Cases*

und noch diesen entarteten Dosenthunfisch 
Aber ich denke Salmoniden liegen mir mehr|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein weiteres Beispiel in Sachen Bachforelle


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2007)

*AW: Cases*

jetzt habe ich mal was ohne Fettflosse zustande gebracht
es ist mein erster Zander den ich je gemalt habe:vik:


----------



## Bondex (7. September 2007)

*AW: Cases*

bald kommt wieder was neues hier rein


----------



## Fangnix (7. September 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hab mich nun auch ans Case-basteln gemacht. Natürlich bekommen die keine so schönen Bemahlungen (wer auser Björn kann das schon?  ). Aber mal sehen, ob und wie ich die verziere... Die Ergebnisse zeig ich euch dann


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Florian, da bin ich schonmal sehr gespannt


----------



## Fangnix (18. September 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Hier nun mein erstes Case-Motiv. Ja ja, aller Anfang is schwer, aber ich denke, man erkennt, was dargestellt werden soll 




Gruß


----------



## Bondex (6. November 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Na endlich mal einer der mir mal Konkurrenz macht. Hast Du denn noch mehr gemacht, oder soll es bei diesem Einzelstück bleiben?
Ich habe auch mal wieder mit Ölfarben rumgetupft:
2 Rotlachse 50x70cm Öl auf Leinwand (Auftragsarbeit) #h


----------



## Bondex (6. November 2007)

*AW: Cases*

ooops, dieses hier hatte ich noch gar nicht eingestellt.|supergri
In letzter Zeit kommt wie ihr schon richtig bemerkt habt immer weniger. Das liegt mit daran, daß diese Ölmalerei deutlich aufwändiger und zeitintensiver ist
Bachforelle Unterwasser, Öl auf Baumwolle (Privatbesitz)


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. November 2007)

*AW: Cases*

also ich muss erst mal meine augen wieder suchen.. die sin mir grad vor lauter staunen rausgefallen!!#6|bigeyes
echt der hammer!! mach weiter so!
jetzt mal so ne frage:
wie sehn denn die boxen für miniwobbler (z.B. salmo hornets usw) bei dir innen aus? 
hab leider kein bild im thread gefunden....
würde mich brennend interessieren da ich mir schon lange gedanken darüber mache wie ich die am besten aufbewahren kann mit minimalem platzgebrauch.
danke im vorraus! 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Bondex (6. November 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Das kann ich ganz variabel gestalten. Je nachdem wie groß die Wobbler sind und wieviele der Angler verstauen will. Da könnten z.B. Fächer drin sein oder Schaumstoff zum Aufnehmen der Haken. Schau doch mal auf meine Page, da siehst Du einige Bilder davon unter Januar>Cases


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2007)

*AW: Cases*

Mondbanane mit Spiegelei 24x32 Aquarell mit Mischtechnik auf Karton

Ein Geschenk für die kleine Tochter eines Freundes #c


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cases*

und hier meine 3 letzten Aquarelle|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist mein erster Versuch mit Alterungseffekten zu arbeiten. Die Patina besteht aus alter Wandfarbe und Acryl auf Leinwand


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal ein paar weniger maritime Motive#c


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier meine beiden letzten Acrylbilder und ein älteres|rolleyes


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

die bilder sowie die cases sehen super aus. Werde meinem Bruder auch so ne Kiste bauen, für seine Felchenhegenen, doch das Motiv auf der Kiste werd ich nie so hinbekommen.


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

stell dann trotzdem mal ein Foto davon hier ein


----------



## Bienzli (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

mein vater arbeitet in einer anstalt, dort hat es ne scheinerei. wenn ich zeit hab geh ich an einem Mitwoch nachmittag und fertige mir so ne Box. dort hab ich bestimmt alle benötigte Maschinen und Werkzeuge. Das wird klasse.


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier einige neue Bilder in Acryl und Öl


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Nicht alle Bilder haben direkt mit dem Angeln zu tun, aber Wasser ist schon mein Hauptmotiv. Hier sind noch einige Aquarelle#h


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch ein Bild der Oste in Acryl


----------



## magic feeder (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Nobel nobel.......


----------



## Fangnix (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hast du super hinbekommen! Das 3, 4 und das Vorletzte gefallen mir besonders gut.


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Cases*

ja jetzt arbeite ich verschärft für meine Ausstellung im Mai. Aber etwas Zeit zum Wobblerbauen bleibt dennoch


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2008)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe mal ein Acryl auf Presspappe gemalt. Es ist ein Motiv aus dem Mittelmeerraum. Alle Bedenken daß sich der kunststoffbeschichtete Untergrund nicht eignen könnte muß ich streichen. Die Farbe steht sehr sauber und sie leuchtet durch die glatte Oberfläche brillanter als auf Leinwand#6


----------



## schwerinchris (8. März 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hallo Bondex,

für mich bist du definitiv das Boardmitglied nummero uno !!
Eine Bereicherung für Tage ohne Angelei.
Danke Bondex für die Anregungen zum Selberbasteln.
Bisher hatte ich nur die Fliegen regelmäßig bewundert und heute bin ich mal auf das hier gestoßen.

Hut ab sag ich da nur.:m

und schick bitte ne PN wenn deine Ausstellung fertig ist.


----------



## Khaane (12. März 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hallo Bondex,

wirklich exzellente Flycases und noch schönere Bilder, sowas sieht man nur noch selten. 

Verkaufst du deine Bildarbeiten eigentlich?

Ich wäre an dem ein oder anderen Bild wohl interessiert.


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Cases*

vielen Dank für Euer Lob. Hier ist mal wieder eine Case die ich für die Wobbler eines Kunden gemacht habe#h


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier seht Ihr mein letztes Acrylbild. 
Derzeit arbeite ich gerade wieder an einem Ölbild. Durch die verlangsame Trocknungszeit bin ich allerdings immer wieder angehalten zu warten bis ich weiter arbeiten kann. Die Bilder werde ich posten sobald ich fertig bin


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2008)

*AW: Cases*

jetzt mal wieder was auf Papier. Die Vase und der Elefant sind nur Farbexperimente #c


----------



## Skorpion (10. April 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Mensch Wahnsinn deine Bilder  Immer wieder schön anzuschauen.
Du hast ne echte Begabung für solche Sachen #6#6


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Dich gibt´s auch noch?!! Vorsicht!!!
Vorsicht
Bin jetzt auch wieder raus ausm Knast!


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2008)

*AW: Cases*

aber danke für´s Kompliment Maddin


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind meine letzten Landschaftsbilder in Acryl auf Leinwand


----------



## Bondex (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hier noch eine Moorlandschaft


----------



## Flavius Rufus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Cases*

chic!


----------



## Feederman (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Cases*

servus #h
ich find die bildér richtig klasse.#r#r:m


----------



## wulfy3 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Cases*

#h Hi Björni,
ja vor einigen Jahrhunderten gabs mal ein Case zum Geburtstag, ist in wenigen Jahrtausenden bestimmt viel wert. Zur Zeit finde ich`s zu schade um`zum angelb mitzunehmen
LG Frank


----------



## Bondex (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hi Frank
dazu sind die Dinger aber doch gemacht |kopfkrat
Hier sind meine beiden neuesten Exemplare:m


----------



## Bondex (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier habe ich für die Damen mal was mit Blumen gemacht


----------



## magic feeder (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Cases*

alle achtung bondex


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Cases*

und wei´s greade so schön war mit Blumen habe ich gleich weitergemacht mit Mohnblumen#h


----------



## Bondex (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Diese Airbrush-Illustration habe ich für den Laden eines Freundes in Buxtehude gemacht


----------



## Sunnyboy2406 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Cases*

also echt hut ab das ist mal ne feine sache
sowas würde mir auch gefallen
 aber da hätte ich angst das ich die kleinen kisten mehr in dutten mache
 als alles andere aber trotzdem sehr schön muss ich mal sagen


----------



## Bondex (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Sunnyboy2406 
Keine Sorge, diese Cases sind deutlich stabiler als gekaufte aus Alu oder Kunststoff, da geht nichts so schnell kaput. Es gibt daran ja keine Scharniere oder Verschlüsse die ausschlagen könnten und Holz steckt einen Schlag deutlich besser weg als Blech oder Harkuststoff. Mir ist bisher jedenfalls noch kein Case zerbrochen


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Cases*

jetzt habe ich mal ein richtig großes Case gebaut. Dieses ist nicht für Fliegen sondern für Futterkörbe gedacht


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

so sieht die Futterkorbbox innen aus


----------



## Bondex (10. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Und hier mal wieder 2 Blumenaquarelle


----------



## ankaro (10. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hey 
ich habe mal eine Frage zu deinen schönen Holzboxen,

welches Holz verwendest du für den Deckel und den Boden??

Bin echt fasziniert was man aus einen Stück Holz alles machen kann wenn man genug 

Ideen hat|rolleyes

Ich finde Angler haben aber auch die besten Ideen

Sehr schöne Arbeit
.


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Das ist Ahorn Sperrholz in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## thepainter (13. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hey!! Richtig gute Sachen dabei!!


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Oh dankeschön!

hier ist mal ein Selbstportrait. Es zeigt mich wie ich warte |kopfkrat

Die anderen Bilder sind angeregt durch die Rothko-Exhibition hier in der Kunsthalle Hamburg #h


----------



## Bondex (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier auch mal wieder etwas Fischiges 

Die Originale sind Mischtechniken aus Goache, Aquarell, Tusche, Bleistift und Buntstift auf Papier. Etwa A4 Größe


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Gesichter sind wirklich nicht einfach. Jetzt habe ich mich an dem Portrait einer Bekannten versucht. Mit Öl habe ich noch nie portraitiert - das sieht man aber auch |supergri- aber leicht ist´s ohnehin nicht Köpfe zu malen|kopfkrat Aber mit dem Zeichnen von Köpfen klappt´s schon ganz gut (manchmal)


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2008)

*AW: Cases*

und hier sind mal wieder ein paar neue Cases zu sehen...|wavey:


----------



## Theo254 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hallo Bondex

erstmal  fetten respekt..

sehen wirklich cool aus da möchte man beim angeln nur seine köderboxen begucken 

naja ich werde diesen winter auch mal versuchen solche köderboxen herzustellen 

naja dann mal noch 

Petri heil


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Theo
Ich hoffe die stellst Du dann auch mal hier ein damit das nicht so einseitig wird hier Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf.
Ich habe gerade mal wieder was zweidimensionalses geschaffen in Form einer Karikatur und noch ein paar Kopfzeichnungen


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2008)

*AW: Cases*

und noch zwei farbige Bilder vom Wasser#t


----------



## Bondex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch 2 Portraits (ich übe immer noch) und ein neues Case :m


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Cases*

#h#h#hIch wünsche allen hier ein frohes und friedliches Weihnachtsfest #h#h#h


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Cases*

Danke gleichfals


----------



## Bondex (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und natürlich ein frohes 2009 Euch allen


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder etwas neues ohne Farben. Personen sind eine gute Übung weil auch der ungelernte Betrachter sofort jeden Fehler erkennt. Und diese Fehler sollten korigiert werden. Das wiederum hilft richtig zeichnen lernen#6
Bild 2 und 3 habe ich übrigens überkopf gezeichnet und auch die Vorlage auf den Kopf gestellt. So ist man gezwungen genau hinzusehen


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Wer köpfe zeichnen kann versucht sich als Entspannungsübung anschließend nochmal in der Fischmalerei, also natürlich Zeichnerei....um anschließend gleich wieder zurück zum Kopfzeichen zu gelangen. Gerade Selbstportrait fordern unheimlich dazu auf genau hinzusehen. Das sehen ist das Wichtige beim Zeichnen, nicht das zu Papier bringen - das kann jeder der richtig sieht!#c


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ich hab´mal wieder gepinselt. Im Moment beschäftige ich mich immer wieder mit Kopfzeichnen und wie man sie auch mit Karikatur


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Für die Fischfreunde unter Euch habe ich hier noch meine 5 neuen Cases eingestellt...:m


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Meine Fresse wenn ich deine Zeichnungen immer wieder so sehe, könnte ich mir in den Arsch beißen, dass meine Begabungen ehr im technischen Bereich liegen.

Ganz große Kunst #6


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

danke für das Lob! Aber zeichnen kann jeder. Ich empfele Dir das Buch: "Garantiert zeichnen lernen" damit kann das wirklich jeder nach wenigen Stunden Übung


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> danke für das Lob! Aber zeichnen kann jeder. Ich empfele Dir das Buch: "Garantiert zeichnen lernen" damit kann das wirklich jeder nach wenigen Stunden Übung



Hmm, ich schaus mir ma an. Die Schonzeit rückt ja unaufhaltsam näher  Aber große Hoffnung habe ich nicht :q


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

doch wirklich! Das Buch ist unfehlbar! Man muß nur die gnazen Übungen genauso machen wie beschrieben - klappt garantiert!


----------



## crazyFish (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Ich habe es mir mal in meine amazon Wunschliste gelegt, in letzter Zeit finde ich wieder immer mehr Gefallen am selber basteln, da wäre so was zum verschönern sicher nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ich kann das Buch wirklich nur empfehlen. Es ist erstaunlich was eigentlich jeder kann aber niemals ausschöpft. Die rechte Gehirnhälfte nämlich ;-)


----------



## jirgel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

bin zwar kein bondex, was das künstlerrische angeht. Aber ich hab mir gedacht meine Flyfiboxen könnten was fischigen vertragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Technik war Airbrusch Schablone und am Schluss Freehand und Pinsel arbeitsdauer 4 stunden am heutigen Vormittag


----------



## gismowolf (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Servus Jirgel!
Wenn Du Bondex zum Fischen auf Äschen einladest,malt er Dir vielleicht noch einige Steine,Wasser und ein paar Gräser dazu!!!!  #h


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Hey ich find´s einfach geil daß jetzt endlich auch mal ein Anderer hier seine Werke postet! Die Ergebnisse können sich wirklich sehen lassen. Diesen Aufwand mit Airbrush treibe ich nicht!! Und die Fische blanco das ist wirklich sehr plakativ. Ich schmücke die ja immer nur aus weil ich mich so oft verzeichne 
Bei diesem, meinem letzten Fischportrait (Acryl auf Leinwand etwa 2,5m breit), kann man gut die grobe Vorarbeit sehen. Der Rest ist nur noch ödes Ausrendern#c


----------



## gismowolf (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Servus Björni!! #6 #6 #6
Einfach traumhaft schön!!!Hast Du auch einen schönen Platz dafür??


----------



## Ollek (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> danke für das Lob! Aber zeichnen kann jeder. Ich empfele Dir das Buch: "Garantiert zeichnen lernen" damit kann das wirklich jeder nach wenigen Stunden Übung



Moin Bondex

Welches meinst du genau? Bei Amazon gibt es mehrere mit dem gleichem Titel.

Gruss


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Nein Wolli das ist für den entfernten Bekannten einer Freundin. Der ist Arzt und will das für seine Praxis haben. Eigentlich wollte sie das selber malen, aber das ging wohl etwas nach hinten los 

@Ollek
Ich meinte dieses Buch hier:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/349960602X/sr=8-5/qid=1233498102/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=299956&s=books&qid=1233498102&sr=8-5

Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert. Ich kann das Buch echt nur empfehlen. Damit ist richtiges Zeichnen wirklich kein Geheimnis mehr. Da wird genau erklärt warum jeder Mensch über 12 Jahren die Welt in einem Zerrspiegel sieht und wie man lernt diesen Spiegel abzulegen. Erst wenn einem das gelingt sieht man die Welt mit dem 2. Auge und nur wenn man das beherrscht kann man auch richtig zeichnen. Einfach kaufen und lesen. Ich würde sagen der Inhalt dieses Buches ist weit über 300 Euro wert!!! Die 20 Euro Anschaffung lohnen sich in jedem Fall!


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Damit das nicht so langweilig wird...hier mal ein schlechtes Beispiel eines Selbstportraits. Wer erkennt den Fehler|kopfkrat Das andere finde ich ok. Bei dem "guten" habe ich die Vorlage auf den Kopf gedreht#h


----------



## Ollek (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Bondex alles klar, besten dank ich werds meinen alten Herrn kaufen der malt und zeichnet auch gern.


Zu deinen Bild, |kopfkrat Ich würde sagen bei dem einen sind noch Haare zu erkennen. Aber wie siehts im Original aus?

Gruss


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Haare!!!  das ist nicht das Problem! Schau´Dir mal die Proportionen an. Sowas geht gar nicht!
Diese hier sind schon besser |rolleyes


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

besonders kritisch wird das bei Mimik. Dabei neigt man sehr schnell zu Übertreibung oder Untertreibung!


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Bei Landschaften oder Fischen habe ich seltener solche Probleme....


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

apropos Fische. Gerade habe ich mein 2. großformatiges Fischbild fertig gestellt. Beide sind mit Acryl gearbeitet. Man sollte aber immer vorher eine Skizze machen und muß beim Übertragen auf das riesige Format dann ganz genau die Proportionen im Auge behalten. Dazu muß man sich wirklich sehr konzentrieren und beobachten...eine anstrengede Kopfarbeit:g


----------



## hildes (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

finde die Bilder auch GUT die Cases noch besser 
wo kann man welche bestellen?


----------



## Locke4865 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Moin Bondex

nach meiner PN hab ich mich auch mal ans Werk gemacht 

Naja die Forelle hätte besser sein können #cist halt "bloß" abgemalt 
aus Zeiskes "Fischkunde für Angler" und die Farben ;+nicht gut getroffen
ist halt die erste Case von mir!:vik:
Als Halterung für die Fliegen hab ich Tesa feinporig verwendet und eingeschnitten #6
Als Verschluß hab ich mir von 321 "Neodym" Magnete 3*3*3 mm versorgt und eingebohrt

die Fliegen sind zum Teil selber getüddelt zum andern Teil gekauft
sind aber in der Zw.Mulde nicht die schlechtesten Exemplare auf Forelle und Co |supergri


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

schönes Case! Leider etwas schlecht die Bildqualität. Die Magnete sind ja winzig! Halten die? Was kost?


----------



## Locke4865 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Ein einzelnes Magnet trägt etwa 50g ich habe zwei Stück direkt gegenüber verbaut (das Sie sich anziehen)
Kostenpunkt 7€ 20 Stück + Versand
sind halt mit dem Handy aufgenommen die Bilder (sollte schnell gehen)#q
hoffe die sind jetzt besser mit der Kamera


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Stoßen Magnete sich nicht gegenseitig ab? Ich habe bei meinen Magnetschachteln immer diese Magnete von Schranktüren recycled. Die sind zwar gratis aber dafür auch nicht si winzig. Halten aber gut wenn ich Bleche als Gegenstück verwende. Diese Bleche nehme ich auch direkt von den Schränken


----------



## Locke4865 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Ne mußt nur die Magnete "richtigrum" |kopfkrat nehmen
eine Seite zieht eine drückt einfach immer nur ein Magnet drehen dann klappt das#6
Nord+Nord ;Süd+Süd pol stoßen ab Nord+Süd pol ziehen an
du kannst natürlich auch Blech auf einer Seite nehmen
ist die Kraft natürlich nicht so groß


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Du meinst die Kraft wird dann verstärkt wenn statt Blech ein anderer Magnet genommen wird?

Bei meinen Magneten ist daneben immer noch en Blech auf jeder Seite. Diese verstärken die Kraft deutlich. Ohne die Bleche (sind selber nicht magnetisch) hat der Magnet nur einen Bruchteil der Kraft, vielleicht ein Viertel oder so


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*



> Bei meinen Magneten ist daneben immer noch en Blech auf jeder Seite. Diese verstärken die Kraft deutlich. Ohne die Bleche (sind selber nicht magnetisch) hat der Magnet nur einen Bruchteil der Kraft, vielleicht ein Viertel oder so



ja, weil die zwei Magnete gleichzeitig wirken. Das Blech ist nur dafür da, dass die Fläche größer wird.


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

das sind quasi Stabmagnete?


----------



## Locke4865 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> Du meinst die Kraft wird dann verstärkt wenn statt Blech ein anderer Magnet genommen wird?
> 
> Bei meinen Magneten ist daneben immer noch en Blech auf jeder Seite. Diese verstärken die Kraft deutlich. Ohne die Bleche (sind selber nicht magnetisch) hat der Magnet nur einen Bruchteil der Kraft, vielleicht ein Viertel oder so


 
Zum ersten Teil Ja
Zum Zweiten Teil Die Bleche verstäken die Kraft nicht
sie verkleinern nur die Haftfläche 
und verengen das Magnetfeld auf eine kleinere Fläche verstärken also nur indirekt 
wenn du Starke Magneten suchst sieh dir das an

und ja es sind Stabmagnete in gewissen Sinne schon


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Das sind ja Hammerteile wenn das stimmt was da drauf steht. Die sind ja richtig gefährlich. 700Kg Tragkraft ist ja der Wahnsin, aber auch die Preise!!!


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder Zeichnungen. Diesmal habe ich mit Kugelschreiber herumexperimentiert. Der Neonazi ist keinesfalls Markenzeichen meiner Gesinnung sondern ich fand das maskenhafte zeichnerisch interessant. Die Ledertextur des Mantels ließ sich leider nicht besonders gut mit de Kulli gestalten. Man muß schon lehr lange über einer Stelle des Papiers kreisen bis man richtig dunkle Shapes drastellen kann mit diesem Werkzeug. Ist wohl doch besser als lineares Gestaltungsmitten einzusetzen


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und hier mal wieder ein paar neue Cases. Diesmal mit Absicht mal was Anderes als die ewigen Forellen |supergri


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch ein Hecht


----------



## jirgel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Na Bondex hast Hellboy auch gesehen ?  dein Gasmaske sieht gleich aus wie der Charakter aus dem Film


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cases*

nee leider nicht, aber danke für den Tip!


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal was gegenstandsloses


----------



## crazyFish (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cases*

weird |bigeyes


----------



## Tewi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cases*

sehr schöne Cases Bondex! Hut ab!


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Oh nein, dies ist kein Case sondern es ist mit Acryl auf Leinwand gepinselt. Ich habe meine Malerei und Cases nur in diesem Threat zusammengeführt


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was neues


----------



## Bondex (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was in Farbe, Öl auf Leinwand


----------



## gismowolf (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Björni!
Da will ich mich ja dazusetzen und speisen und ein gutes Glas trinken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boendall (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

EINFACH Sehr schön, vorallem, weil ich 2 linke Hände beim Zeichnen/Malen habe.

Sagt wer "Mal doch nen Fisch" kommt sowas raus bei mir:

Sag mal: Kannst du evtl ein Case machen, auf dem eine Karikatur von nem Foto abgezeichnet drauf ist? 
Mein Alter Herr hat Geburtstag und sowas wäre sicher ein Geschenk, dass ihm gefallen würde.

EDIT: Dieser Fisch ist urheberrechtlich von mir geschützt


----------



## Bondex (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

@Wolli
Du weißt doch...Du sollst nicht immer soviel trinken!!! Angeln ist viel gesunder!:q

@Boendall
Och ich finde den Fisch gar nicht mal so übel. Er besticht durch seine ursprüngliche Schlichtheit und die harten helldunkel Kontraste. Mit etwas mehr Abstufungen in den mittleren Tonwerten könnte das was werden!!!

Hier das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Nachtschicht #h


----------



## Bondex (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier ein weiteres Bild von der Dame. Das erste gefiel ihr nicht|rolleyes


----------



## Skorpion (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Mensch Bondex das sind ja fast schon richtige Werke und keine "hobby-malereien" mehr #6 
Ich hab das Gefühl Du wirst immer besser   und wenn Du nach dem Tod bekannt wirst und deine Bilder dann im Louvre hängen, kann ich wenigstens sagen: ich kannte diesen Mann :q

Wrklich schöne Sachen   Björn #r


----------



## aalex (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Deine Bilder sind echt geil.#h Bondex


----------



## Bondex (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Tja Martin, da kann ich Dir nur empfehlen Dir jetzt rechtzeitig noch für kleines Geld ein Bild zu sichern, das macht Dich sicher richtig reich in den nächsten Jahren, denn daß ich bekannt werde davon sind wir ja alle hier überzeugt:q

Hi Aalfred Heute Abend geht´s wieder auf Aal!


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder ein paar Gesichtsstudien:v


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Im Moment Zeichne ich meist aus dem TV ab oder nach Fotos, die halten so schön still


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch ein paar Dinger in Farbe: Mein letztes Stilleben in Öl(meine Küche hat Modell gestanden), ein alter VW-Polo von einem Kumpel, Und sein Laden...


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und noch eine ganz freie Arbeit mit Acryl#h


----------



## Khaane (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Wundervolle Bilder, als unkreativer Mensch bin ich immer wieder fasziniert wie gut manche zeichnen und malen können.:m

Machst du das eigentlich hauptberuflich, bzw. bietest du auch  "Anfängerkurse" an?


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Naja hauptberuflich nicht. Ich habe früher mal Grafik-Design studiert und dann als Grafiker gearbeitet. Heute habe ich mich hauptsächlich auf Malerei und das Zeichnen gestürzt.
Übrigens kann das wirklich jeder lernen, hier macht Übung den Meister. Mit Kreativität hat das nur bedingt zu tun, daher werde ich mich auch selber nicht Künstler nennen, jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht...ich übe noch.
Bisher habe ich erst einen Kurs gegeben und das ´mit Erfolg. Wennn Du das gerne lernen möchtest dann melde Dich doch per PN bei mir. Schwarzenbek ist ja nicht so weit...


----------



## jirgel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*






Hey Björn echsig


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Na das ist ja mal ein schönes " Urviech"!!! Dahast Du sicher lange dran gepinselt...als nächstes ist ein Fisch dran? Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ach ja, ich habe auch noch was "schuppiges" kreiert |supergri


----------



## Bondex (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch was mit Kohle und Bleistift


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier etwas abstraktes


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein paar#h


----------



## Bondex (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch etwas mit Landschaft


----------



## MOORLA (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cases*

also euch "künstler" kann man wirklich nur bewundern... man wie gerne ich auch sowas zeichnen, malen.... könnte 

hammergeil!!

weiter so leute!!

wenn mir das nicht so teuer kommen würde, dann würde ich dich (bondex) bitten mir einen schicke "echolot-box" zu basteln :-D


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Ich bin der Meinung sowas kann jeder lernen, der sich damit eine längere Zeit beschäftigt und etwas dafür arbeitet. Natürlich muß man auch Spaß an der Sache haben. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es doch ersichtlich wie ich mich in diesem kurzen Zeitraum weiterentwickelt habe. Besonders in Sachen Portrait habe ich einige Fortschritte gemacht denke ich. Ich selber sehe jedenfalls meine Fortschritte und bleibe dabei immer neue Sachen zu probieren.
Hier sind meine letzten Zeichnungen


----------



## Bondex (26. August 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was neues aus meiner "Farbenschmiede"


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und noch ein paar Zeichnungen


----------



## Bondex (1. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was gaaanz anderes


----------



## Bondex (21. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ud hier noch 3 Bildchen im klassischen Stil


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Oft werde ich gefragt wie man Köpfe zeichnet. Man kann Köpfe recht einfach konstruieren auf sehr simplen Formen. Der Kreis ist eine wichtige Form für den Oberkopf. Die Features "hängen" dann daran.

Man kann, wie bei den letzten beiden Bildern zu sehen ist, zunächst locker sribbeln und später am Wacon Board digital überarbeiten


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind noch ein paar Beispiele für digitalle Illustrationen. Dies sind ebenfalls auf einem Grafiktablett manuell gezeichnet


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier eine digitale Zeichnung mit variablem Strich, die Früchte sind auch mit dem Board coloriert das letzte Bild ist Acryl auf Leinwand|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier ein paar Acrylobjekte mit Fisch


----------



## Bondex (5. November 2009)

*AW: Cases*

diese Bilder sind als bemalte Leuchtmittel zu verstehen


----------



## crossfire (7. November 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Gefallen mir sehr deine neuen Bilder #6


----------



## Bondex (10. November 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob
hier nachträglich zu Haloween noch eine Zeichnung. Die 2Karikaturen gibt´s als Bonus #h


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch etwas Zeug aus´m Bleistift :vik:


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

noch ein paar


----------



## Ollek (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

#rable

Die Idee mit den Lampen hat was

Gruss


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

danke für´s Lob Ollek!
hier noch ein paar Gedanken zum aktuellen Anlass :q


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ud jetzt noch was weihnachtliches


----------



## Ollek (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

|supergri Da haste den Herrn Rühl aber gut getroffen oben das Bild in der mitte ganz links der Bodybuilder

Klick


----------



## mcrae (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

Hab den Trööt grade erst entdeckt...

Super Arbeiten...

um die Gesichter werden echt immer besser


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

ja genau das bild unten rechts habe ich als Reverenzbild verwendet und noch etwas überzogen  Sieht aber auch echt übel aus wenn man´s so übertreibt

@ Mcra 
Zeichnest Du auch?


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

hmm geht das schon wieder los, ich kann die Seite 20 nicht öffnen, welcher Admin kann helfen? oder gibt es diese Seite noch gar nicht? Wird bei mir allerdings angezeigt


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cases*

|laola:allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2010 #g#g :#2: :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z|laola:


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was mit Fischen #6


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

und noch 3 Aquarelle mit Angelthematik #h


----------



## gismowolf (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Björni!
Deine AQUARELLE sind ein Hammer!!#6#6#6:vik:


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hi Wolli
Danke für Dein Lob!


----------



## jirgel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Björn respekt


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Übung macht den Meister...und ich übe noch


----------



## Bondex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier meine neuesten Fisch-Aquarelle :g


----------



## ollidaiwa (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Hallo,

ich habe schon seit Jahren eines der begehrten Kirste Cases im Praxistest.
Super Verarbeitung, alles reine Handarbeit, tolle Bemalung.



Gruß
aus 
Hamburg


----------



## Fishaholic (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

In ner Fliegenfischer Zeitung haben Sie eine Künstlerin vorgestellt, die ähnliche Cases herstellt wie Du, nur kommen die längst nicht an Deine Kunstwerke heran. Respekt!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob. Gibt´s dazu vielleicht eine Internetseite? Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber der Bericht war in der vorletzten Fisch und Fliege. Ich hab die Zeitung leider nicht zur Hnd, sonst könnte ich den Artikel einscannen und Dir rüberschicken.


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Cases*

wenn du den nochmal findest würde mich das sehr freuen wenn Du in mir schickst. Meine E-Mailadresse gibt´s per PN
Hier meine neuen Werke #h


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2010)

*AW: Cases*

und hier mal wieder was Fischfreies |wavey:


----------



## Bleizange (13. März 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Kann mich da nur anschließen: wirklich superb

Für den eigentlichen Zweck viel zu schade. Bin in einem Angelmagazin schon einmal darauf aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Bondex (13. März 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob. 
Aber die sind echt nicht zu schade...die halten was aus, sie sind für den harten Einsatz am Wasser konzipiert


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe mal was ganz neues ausprobiert und Drucke von meinen eigenen Werken auf Holzcases laminiert. Das ging sogar ganz gut und mit etwas Übung wird´s dann vielleicht einmal perfekt


----------



## Bondex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist mal wieder Forelle in Öl und das neueste Stilleben, das allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Momentan beschäftige ich mich fast nur noch mit Zeichnen. Ich bereite gerade einen Zeichenkurs vor


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cases*

so, hier endlich mal wieder was neues aus meinem Skizzenbuch. Ich bereite mich gerade auf meinen Vortrag bei Boesner in Glinde vor. Darin geht es um das ichtig Sehen und erfassen von Objekten aller Art


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind noch ein paar. Schwerpunkt bei den Zeichenübungen ist natürlich immer das Erfassen von Köpfen


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cases*

man sieht seine Fehler schneller als bei anderen Motiven und das schult natürlich die exekutive Hemisphäre


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Cases*

natürlich sind das auch gute Übungen für Charakterstudien und Karikaturen |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder etwas Karikatives aus dem Grafitsegment, man darf sich ja auch gerne mal selber auf die Schippe nehmen


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal ein wenig grfisches Zeugs


----------



## da Poser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Boah wat ne Arbeit, wirklich schön gemacht.

Leider könnte ich nicht mal ein Wasserglas perspektivisch korrekt zeichnen, von daher ist das für mich nichts zum nachmachen.


----------



## Bondex (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Leider könnte ich nicht mal ein Wasserglas perspektivisch korrekt zeichnen, von daher ist das für mich nichts zum nachmachen. 

Stimmt nicht! JEDER kann das leicht lernen. Man braucht natürlich ein wenig Geduld und Interesse an der Sache. Natürlich steckt auch etwas Arbeit da drinnen, ist ja klar, aber dennoch es ist schon machbar


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein paar florale Motive


----------



## Bondex (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Cases*

und hier könnt Ihr mal Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen

Das Wasserbild ist nach einem Bild aus meinem Norwegenurlaub entstanden. Zu sehen ist die Mitternachtssonne|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2010)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe mal wieder gezeichnet #h


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch einige Übungen aus meinem Skizzenbuch


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2010)

*AW: Cases*

übrigens das Taylorbild habe ich auf dem Kopf gezeichnet darum ist es hier auch verkehrt herum abgebildet. Hier ist noch was in Farbe. Erstmal der letzte Stand meines großen Früchtestillebens. Ist aber immer noch nicht fertig. Zwischendurch habe ich dann noch diese kleinen Ölstudien auf Pappkarton gepinselt...mußte mal sein


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein paar Minis


----------



## uwe103 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Moin Björn,

ich hoffe, Du kannst Dich noch an mich erinnern. Es ist schon einige Zeit her, dass wir Kontakt hatten.

Habe Anfang des Jahres auch einige Cases gebaut, welche ich allerings auch "nur" mit Ausdrucken laminiert habe.

Nachdem meine Schwester die Cases mal gesehen hat und ich ihr ein wenig darüber erzählt habe, wollte sie es auch mal mit bemalen versuchen /die hat aber nie Mal- oder Zeichenuntericht gehabt. Dafür finde ich das Ergebnis gar nicht mal schlecht.

Vielleicht werde ich mit meiner Schwester eine "Zweckgemeinschaft" bilden. Ich baue die Cases und sie wir die dann bemalen.

Hier nun das Ergebnis


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hi Uwe
na das läßt sich doch schonmal sehen. Benutz sie Fotoreferenzen oder macht sie das aus dem Kopf? Sehr eigenwillige Farbigkeit, aber das macht Kunst ja schließlich auch mit aus.
Was sind das für Farben? Wie ist das Finish? einfah Klarlack? Porenfüller? Was für´n Holz hast Du benutzt?


----------



## uwe103 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> hi Uwe
> na das läßt sich doch schonmal sehen. Benutz sie Fotoreferenzen oder macht sie das aus dem Kopf? Sehr eigenwillige Farbigkeit, aber das macht Kunst ja schließlich auch mit aus.
> Was sind das für Farben? Wie ist das Finish? einfah Klarlack? Porenfüller? Was für´n Holz hast Du benutzt?



Hallo Björn,

das Holz ist Sperrholz aus dem Baumarkt. Zugeschnitten + bearbeitet habe ich es so, wie Du es mal erklärt hast.

Den Porenfüllen + den Klarlack wird meine Schwester sicherlich benutzt haben, da sie sich das von mir ausgeliehen hat (habe ich aber bis heute noch nicht zurück |kopfkrat). Es handelt sich um die gleichen Sachen, die Du beschrieben hast (Clou).

Nach den Farben werde ich sie mal fragen und es dann hier einstellen. Zur Farbwahl habe ich ihr auch schon gesagt, dass sie etwas dunklere Farben (grünlich & oliv) nehmen soll. Mir ist die ganze Farbwahl nämlich zu hell (wie Du schon schreibst: sehr eigenwillige Farbwahl ).

Aus dem Kopf macht sie das bestimmt nicht, aber ich habe ihr einige Vorlagen + auch Angelmagazine mitgegeben. Da hat sie sicherlich etwas gefunden und dann nachgemalt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Hi Björn,
ich guck mir deinen Thread, sowie deine Kunstwerke schon ne Weile kommentarlos an und muss sagen:
Einfach nur klasse! Die Kästchen bekommt man ja vielleicht noch genauso hin wie du, aber nur vielleicht, aber die Dekors/Bemalung ist einfach nur EINMALIG.
So eine "Kunstwerk" und das ist definitiv nichts anderes, ist im Grunde unbezahlbar.
So wie die Teile bemalt sind, bemalst sie *nur*DU, das kann schonmal niemand kopieren, das ist dein Style und ich finde das nur geil!
So eine Arbeit ist im Grunde unbezahlbar, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass sowas immer seltener wird. Den Schneid kauft dir kein Chinese ab, das ist nicht mal eben zu kopieren und durch Kinderarbeit zu realisieren, das ist Kunst, mit einer sehr persönlichen Note; das hat Charakter.
Leider bin ich weder ein passionierter Fliegenfischer, noch ein großer Kunstköderangler und obendrein ein armes Schwein, so dass ich leider nicht die exclusive Kundschaft bin, die ich dir wünsche!#c


----------



## uwe103 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

@Bondex

Hallo Björn,

habe mit meiner Schwester gesprochen. Rs handelt sich um Aquarellfarben auf Wasserbasis. Die Farben hat sie absichtlich so gewählt, damit das Case von Deinen Vorlagen auch farblich abweicht 

Sie will aber dabei bleiben und auch realere Farben nehmen, wenn ich denn im Winter wieder mit dem Bau von Cases loslege.
Ist doch dann eine gute "Zweckgemeinschaft", oder?

Für mich reichen diese Cases dann vollkommen aus.


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

@   Sensitivfischer 
Danke für Dein Lob. Sicherlich handelt es sich um Unikate, die sich aber bestimmt ganz einfach "abkupfern" lassen. Gerade von den Chinesen. Die sind darin unglaublich geschickt. Gerade in der handwerklichen Reproduktion von Kunstwerken macht denen so schnell niemand was vor.
hier nochmal ein paar Zeichnungen. Zeichnungen sind als Übung immer sehr gut. Das reine Erfassen und umsetzen von der 3. Dimension in die Fläche ist ja das was viele Künstler gerade am Anfang Probleme bereitet. Zeichnen ist immer so schön schnell und überall gemacht. Ich kann´s jedem nur empfehlen bevor er zu Farben greift. Das spart am Ende Zeit und Arbeit ;-)

@ Uwe
Aquarellfarben sind immer Wasserfarben (Aqua=Wasser) Ich meinte eher den Hersteller. Aber im Prinzip ist das wurscht. Mir sah das nur danach aus daß die Farben etwas wenig Pigmant hatten. Einen satteren Farbauftrag hätte sie vielleicht mit Künstlergoache. Auch der stinknormale Pelikan-Schultuschkasten ist immer einen Versuch wert. Allerdings sind diese Farben auch immer recht kalkig. Dir Brillanz erhalten sie dann aber beim Lackieren zurück.


----------



## uwe103 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Aquarellfarben sind immer Wasserfarben (Aqua=Wasser) Ich meinte eher den Hersteller. Aber im Prinzip ist das wurscht. Mir sah das nur danach aus daß die Farben etwas wenig Pigmant hatten. Einen satteren Farbauftrag hätte sie vielleicht mit Künstlergoache. Auch der stinknormale Pelikan-Schultuschkasten ist immer einen Versuch wert. Allerdings sind diese Farben auch immer recht kalkig. Dir Brillanz erhalten sie dann aber beim Lackieren zurück.



Hallo Björn,

da siehst Du es mal wieder: ich bin eben kein Zeichner, sondern eher der "handwerkliche Part". Ich könnte Tage üben, das Zeichnen werde ich nie lernen. Da haben sich schon mehrere Lehrer in der Schule früher die Haare gerauft :q

Aber wg. den Farben & dem Hersteller werde ich sie nochmals fragen. Ansonsten hat hier gleich um die Ecke ein neuer Laden für Künstlerbedarfsartikel aufgemacht, dort habe ich auch Rotmarderhaarpinsel gekauft :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> @   Sensitivfischer
> Danke für Dein Lob. Sicherlich handelt es sich um Unikate, die sich aber bestimmt ganz einfach "abkupfern" lassen. Gerade von den Chinesen. Die sind darin unglaublich geschickt. Gerade in der handwerklichen Reproduktion von Kunstwerken macht denen so schnell niemand was vor....



Was ich ehrlich gesagt nur schwer glauben kann, da ich bislang die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass sie die Tugenden "Sorgfalt" + "Perfektionismus" nicht für sich verbuchen können.
Ich habe zwar nichts mit Kunstwerken zu tun, aber arbeite in der Import- & Export- Branche, wo ich viel mit Plagiaten und Produktpiraterie in Berührung komme und meine Erfahrung ist:
1. wenn es drauf ankommt, sind sie im kopieren gut, aber blöderweise wissen sie häufig nicht, worauf sie beim Nachmachen den Fokus setzen müssen, wie ein Europäer tickt, was der alles sieht, wo er hinschaut, wie er Qualität definiert, worauf es ihm ankommt.
2. ebenfalls mentalitätsbedingt, fehlt es ihnen, wie den meisten Deutschen heute (leider) auch, an gewissen Sekundärtugenden.
Sie sind zum Beispiel häufig, nicht umfassend penibel genug, um mich zu täuschen. In der Berufspraxis habe ich die Schlitzaugen schon häufig lange Gesichter machen sehen, wenn ich ihr Produkt als billige Nachmache entlarvte, obwohl sie sich doch so angestrengt hatten.
Eines muss man den Chinesen lassen und damit werden sie uns noch irgendwann gefährlich; sie sind enorm ehrgeizig, zielstrebig und lernfähig, sowie uns zahlenmäßig überlegen.#t


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

@uve
also das glaube ich nicht. Zeichnen kannst Du schon. Wenn Du hier wärest könnte ich es Dir sogar beweisen. Das Problem ist nur das richtige Erfassen und das ist lernbar. Belege einen Kurs bei mir und in 3-4 Wochen kannst Du realistisch zeichnen, das kann ich fast garantieren.
@sensi
Bei Produkten mag das zutreffen. 100% wird das bestimmt nicht, aber auch Plagiate werden immer besser. Die sind wirklich sehr lernfähig und halten lange durch. Auf jeden Fall sind die in der Lage klasse Bilder nach europäischem Vorbild zu machen. Ich schreibe extra machen, das ist eigentlich keine Malerei. Sicher der Experte erkennt Unterschiede, aber das ist ja auch nicht so schlimm wenn´s dennoch dekorativ bleibt. Die verschiedenen Techniken haben die sehr gut drauf.


----------



## Fishaholic (15. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> hier ist mal wieder Forelle in Öl und das neueste Stilleben, das allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Momentan beschäftige ich mich fast nur noch mit Zeichnen. Ich bereite gerade einen Zeichenkurs vor




Forelle in Öl ist einfach Klasse!


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2010)

*AW: Cases*

danke für das Lob


----------



## Bondex (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cases*

mal wieder was Neues


----------



## Bondex (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cases*

noch mehr zeug


----------



## Bondex (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cases*

noch mehr


----------



## Bondex (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Cases #h


----------



## Bondex (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind noch welche neueren Datums#h


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2010)

*AW: Cases*

hier wieder ein paar neue Zeichnungen von mir


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2010)

*AW: Cases*

und noch welche#h


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

und hier mal wieder eine Case und etwas Buntes #h


----------



## weberei (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Ich ziehe den Hut vor deinen Werken!
Wirklich bemerkenswert, was du immer wieder zauberst.

Das Spiegelei-Bild ist echt hammer. |bigeyes Super gelungen!


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Danke! Aber das ist noch nicht ganz fertig, ich überlege grade noch wie ich das weitermalen soll. Aber das muß  noch ein Weilchen warten, habe vorher noch´n anderen Job ;-)


----------



## weberei (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

was heißt nicht ganz fertig?
Was willst du denn noch machen? Ich sehe nichts, wo du noch nicht gemalt hast... Oder willst du es noch verfeinern?


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

je vielleicht noch etwas durchrendern oder vielleicht noch Text drauf... wie gesagt, habe noch keine Ahnung. So ist mir das noch nicht fertig genug. Da fehlt noch jegliche Aussage und es ist bisher einfach nur eine Abbildung von 2 Eiern, sonst nix, aber dafür könnte ich ja auch gleich ein Foto nehmen


----------



## weberei (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

ok...
Ich finde es so schon echt geil, aber du hast gehobenere Ansprüche 
Geschmäcker und Meinungen sind verschieden. Ist dein Bild, du musst wissen, was du damit machst #6


----------



## KöFi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Die sehn super gut aus


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

@ Kofi
danke für Dein Lob


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

an alle hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Guten Rutsch sage ich bei diesem Wetter besser nicht!!!


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Cases*

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt auch hier zu finden. Zu Weihnachten gab es nämlich eine kleine Holzkiste (darin war mein Hauptgeschenk). Ich denk natürlich sofort an diesen thread, als ich die Kiste sehe...
Naja, jedenfalls habe ich jetzt die Schatulle bemalt, ein Barsch ist drauf und vorne steht noch "the Bests". Es werden bald meine etablierten Köder reinkommen, die wichtigsten und fängigsten. Dazu muss ich aber noch etwas angeln gehen an meinem neuen Gewässer, um herauszufinden, welche Köder darein gehören 

Zur Befestigung ahbe ich eine Art Schaumstoff in den Deckel und auf den Boden geklebt, wo ich die Drillinge einsteche.


Bilder: (erstmal eine Auswahl an Wobblern eingehängt, von denen ich vermute, dass sie fängig sind)
Natrülich nicht annähernd so schön wie die von Bondex, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz drauf. Man lernt ja immer weiter, ich denke, wenn ich mehrere soclher Boxen bemalen würde, würde es auch besser. Habe aber nur Bedarf an einer Dose, also wird das hier das erste und letzte Mal sein  Vermutlich


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Na das ist doch schonmal ein guter Anfang! Endlich mal einer der außer mir hier noch was postet. Ich dachte schon ich bin alleine auf der Welt, hihi.
Du hast Die Dose sicher mit Acryl bemalt?
Vielleicht solltest Du besser geschlitzte Streifen des Schaumgummis einkleben in die man die Haken einklemmen kann. Dadurch würden sie nicht nach und nach beschädigt werden und halten ein Leben lang.
Wie groß ist Deine Kiste?


----------



## weberei (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke!

Naja, das war wie gesagt die einzige Kiste, die ich bemale (außer ich bekomme irgendwann nochmal eine geschenkt oder so).

Ich finde das mit dem Schaumstoff so ganz gut. Mache mir nicht die Sorgen, dass es irgendwann mal nichtmehr hält. Falls es doch mal kaputt gehen sollte, werde ich es mal so versuchen, wie du es beschreibst, danke!

Richtig, bemalt ist die Box mit Acrylfarbe, oben drauf sind 2 Schichten Holzschutzlack.

Die Kiste ist 15cm Breit, 10cm lang und 8cm hoch...


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Du kannst zum Üben ja auch einfach mal Sperrholz benutzen oder Pappe oder irgend was anderes. Wenn Du malst solltest Du nicht darüber nachenken was du grade malst: Auge, Kiemen, Flossen... sondern besser Dingsbums oder Richtung dahin oder dahin so erfaßt Du die Proportionen leichter. Mach Dir vorher mit einem Bleistift eine ganz einfache Skizze wie Du die einzelnen Teile positunieren willst und die Helldunkelverteilung. Erst dann mache Dich an das eigentliche Bild. So sparst Du viel Zeit und nichts kann schief gehen


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für die Tipps!
Ne Skizze habe ich vorher freihand aufgetragen. Mal sehen, vielleicht ergibt sich bald ja nochmal die Möglichkeit, dass ich eine Box bemalen kann. Wer weiß?!


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ich meinte das mehr so wie auf angehängtem Bild zu sehen ist. Einfach ganz knapp ein paar kleine Entwürfe machen. Das dauert grade mal 1 Minute und man sucht sich dann den besten Entwurf aus und arbeitet das richtig aus auf dem Case


----------



## weberei (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Naja gut, meins war schon fast keine Skizze mehr, die war schon etwas detaillierter.

Gemacht habe ich sowas aber! Allerdings nicht auf Papier, sondern direkt auf dem Holz...


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Was Du gemacht hast ist eine Vorzeichnung. Die kommt natürlich zusätzlich auf das Case. Die Skizze soll ja nur veranschaulichen wie die Aufteilung der Elemente, die Tonwerte, die Komposition, die Größen der einzelnen Bestandteile, die Kontraste später aussehen sollen. Wenn man gleich auf das Case zeichnet macht man Fehler, die man grade als Anfänger nicht korigieren möchte oder kann (weil es hat ja soviel Arbeit gemacht) und das sieht dann am Ende nicht professionell und konzeptlos aus. Glaub´mir ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich habe dieselben Probleme. Die Skizze schließt solche Fehler vonvornherein aus und hülft Zeit zu sparen und man ärgert sich weniger über eine "verbockte" Grafik.


----------



## weberei (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Natürlich glaube ich dir, was du sagst wird schon Hand und Fuß haben  Kommst ja vom Fach und bist außerdem wohl 1000 Mal geübter dabei, als ich.

Sofern es ein nächstes Mal gibt, werde ich mir deine Tipps zu Herzen nehmen! Danke dafür!


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

klar, nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Viel Übung macht den Meister. Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst...immer fragen


----------



## weberei (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Sofern sich Fragen ergeben, melde ich mich. Danke


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Gerne für Fragen zm Thema habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.
Damit das hier nicht so triste wird poste ich mal mein letztes Ölbild. Mal wieder was Fischiges mit Fettflosse


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*



Bondex schrieb:


> Gerne für Fragen zm Thema habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr.
> Damit das hier nicht so triste wird poste ich mal mein letztes Ölbild. Mal wieder was Fischiges mit Fettflosse



Man, dagagen sehen meine Foto`s ja unscharf aus.#6


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Fotografierst Du mit AF oder manuellem Focus?


----------



## weberei (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Da hast du wieder ein super schönes Ölbild gezaubert! Hammer.


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s nette Lob!


----------



## Fishaholic (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Hi echt geniale Cases die Du da immer zauberst!! Danke auch für das kleine wobbelnde Weihnachtsgeschenk!
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal das Case hier zeigen, für das dieses Bild Dir Vorlage war.
Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

kein Problem, das ist doch schon hier zu sehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435&page=34
Hauptsache er fängt weiterhin so schöne Fische!


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier das neueste aus meiner "Schmiede" einen Lachs in Waser und eine Forelle in Öl  Die Forelle habe ich in den verschiedenen stufen der Entstehungsphase abgelichtet damit Ihr nachvollziehen könnt wie die Bilder bei mir nach und nach wachsen. #h


----------



## weberei (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Wie immer schön anzusehen. 
Und auch mal interessant zu sehen, wie du deine Bilder entwickelst.

Gerne häufiger sowas, ist interessant!


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe hier mal für alle ein Bild in verschiedenen Arbeitsschritten Fotografiert. Ich beginne meist mit einer simplen Vorzeichnung und danach die Impremitur. Als Untergrund habe ich eine Hartfaserplatte gewählt. Gemalt habe ich mit normaler Künstlerölfarbe und Borstenpinsel breit.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

wer gut aufgepaßt hat weiß schon jetzt was das für ein Fisch wird. Ich arbeite immer von grob zu fein


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ja genau, das soll ein Barsch werden  Ich habe alles nass in nass gemalt. Ölfarben trocknen ja recht langsam.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist das Bild fast abgeschlossen. Ich überlege noch ob ich es weiter ausrendere oder ob ich es mit Glanzfirnis abschließe


----------



## weberei (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Wieder ein echt super schönes Bild!
Und wieder interessant zu beobachten, wie du vorgehst. Da kann man sich das eine oder andere abgucken.


----------



## Bondex (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ja das ist eher Standart. Die meisten Künstler fangen mit grau oder Umbratönen an. Z.B. die Vorzeichnung auf dem getönten Maluntergrund. Licht und Schatten komen nach und nach dazu und dann wird alles nach und nach immer farbiger.


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch was was man nicht so ernst nehmen muß


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal die Entstehung eines Portraits in Öl auf Pappe


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und so geht´s weiter


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was Anderes


----------



## weberei (20. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Die 3 skurilen Bilder sind nicht so mein Fall.
Aber dafür sind die anderen beiden sehr schön


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

welche meinst Du jetzt?


----------



## Tradnats (21. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

WoW Bondex, Hut ab mir fehlen echt die Worte.

Die Bilder der Fische sind echt soo genial, ich würde dir gerne welche abkaufen und die in mein Zimmer hängen.
Nur cih glaub für solche Meisterwerke fehlt mir einfach das Geld 

Und deine Boxen sind auch einfach mal der HAMMER.

lG Jeremy


----------



## weberei (21. April 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Bondex,

ich meinte die drei kunterbunten, die du in deinem letzten Post gezeigt hast. Die gefallen mir nicht so. Ich mag solche Kunst nicht, wo man auf dem Bild nicht sofort erkennt, was gemalt wurde...

Aber die Porträt Bilder gefallen mir dafür sehr gut!


----------



## Bondex (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

wen Fischmalerei interessiert: Meine nächste Ausstellung findet statt in Travemünde "Alte Vogtei" Vordereihe 7.

11.00 Uhr am 12. Juni 2011

Ausgestellt sind 35 Exponate in Aquarell, Zeichnung, Öl natürlich zum Thema Fisch und Angeln


----------



## weberei (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Zu weit weg, um mal eben so vorbei zu schauen. Aber danke für den Hinweis!

Viel Spaß und Glück bei der Ausstellung!


----------



## Bondex (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

nagut dann habe ich hier schonmal einen kleine "Vorgucker" für alle die nicht kommen können oder wollen.

Die Karikatur hat damit natürlich nichts zu tun #h


----------



## weberei (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Super!
Die Karrikatur finde ich cool, die anderne beiden sind aber auch sehr schön!


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für´s Lob. Wenigstens einer schaut sich hier meine Bilder an 
Hier sind noch ein paar neuere. Seit langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder eine Radierung (Kupferstich) gemacht. Das letzte Bild wirkt hier gar nicht so richtig. Es ist in Wirklichkeit 3,5 m breit und mit Acryl gemalt


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier sind noch ein paar weitere abstrakte aus der Serie Boesner


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und noch mehr buntes Actionpainting


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Wiedermal sehr coole Werke dabei!
Ein Bild auf 3,5m zu malen ist echt krass! Ich als "Schulkünstler", der eigentlich nur in der Schule Bilder malt und ganz selten mal zuhause, kann mir sowas garnicht vorstellen. 

Schade, dass du nur so wenig Feedback bekommst, hättest echt mehr verdient!


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe das große Bild bei der Arbeit gemalt. Hier zu Hause hätte ich nicht den Platz dazu. Schön daß ich im Künstlerbearf-Großhandel arbeite, da waren sogar Leinwand und Farben gratis


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was Fischiges. Bittejetzt noch nicht meckern, das Bild ist ja noch nicht fertig.|wavey:
Sobald ich es beendet habe werde ich es nochmal einstellen. Es soll allerdings erst im Rahmen eines Workshops im Oktober? weitergemalt werden, es kann also noch eine Weile dauern#c


----------



## Bentham (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und schon jetzt der absolute Wahnsinn...


----------



## weberei (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Ist so, das ist jetzt schon Spitzenklasse!


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hihi danke ;-) Und für alle die bisher nicht meine Ausstellung in Travemünde begucken konnten ein paar meiner ausgestellten Exponate


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch some


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier die letzten #h


----------



## weberei (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Das sind alles richtig coole Bilder! Respekt vor deiner Arbeit!


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hallo Leute
ich schicke Euch mal einen Gruß aus Barat in Kroatien. Diese colorierte Zeichnung ist das Haus was wir hier gemietet haben. Es ist sehr heiß hier. Vorgestern hatten wir 38°C im Schatten:m Und fiese Scorpione und Mücken gibt´s hier auch noch ;-)


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal wieder was neues aus meiner Feder|wavey:


----------



## Anglero (28. August 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Deine Arbeiten (bes. vom 05.07.11 Posting) finde ich richtig gut! Neben Deinen Preisvorstellungen fände ich das jeweilige Format interessant.
Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2011)

*AW: Cases*

@Anglero 
Danke für´s Kompliment.
Dies ist keine Verkaufsplattform. Wer dennoch mehr über meine Malerei oder Preise erfahren will darf mich gerne über PN anschreiben.
Die Formate sind ganz unterschiedlich darum kann ich auch dazu keine einheitliche Antwort geben. Das geht von 5x5 cm bis hin zu 300x250 cm.


----------



## Anglero (31. August 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Die Preise stehen ja teilweise in den Dateinamen...
Melde mich demnächst mal per PN.
Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Cases*

so, hier ist mal was Expressionistisches. " Kopien von K.S. Rottluff und das Venedigbild ist aus meiner eigenen "Feder" und das Grafitty haben Schüler nach meinem Entwurf an die Wand gepinselt


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch etwas Expressives, gut, ich gebe zu da ist was geklaut - aber nur zur Übung!


----------



## Bondex (7. November 2011)

*AW: Cases*

und hier was aus der eigenen Feder. Das Hamburgbild (Hafen) mal in den verschiedenen Entstehungsphasen


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ich habe ja schon lange nichts mehr gepostet denn ich komme kaum nioch zum Malen. Vielleicht eine meiner ersten Monotypien, dieser kleine Cartonn oder mein neuestes Projekt eine Wandmalerei in unserer Glinder boesner-Filiale. Es soll eine Atelierkulisse werden. Ist aber noch lange nicht fertig...#d


----------



## Bondex (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Ich werde als nächstes die Fensterrahmen weiter ausführen. Derzeit habe ich aber erstmal Urlaub :m


----------



## weberei (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Klasse! 
Die Wandmalerei hat was, ich bin gespannt wie sie fertig aussieht.

Jetzt aber erstmal schönen Urlaub


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ja da bin ich selber gespannt! Damit man hier nicht so lange drauf warten muß erstmal ein paar bunte Bildchen für zwischendurch. Das sind mehr so Farbspielereien - Farbklänge Man könnte die als Geschenkpapier verwenden:vik:


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier ist noch mehr
die letzten beiden sind wieder Farb-Monotypien


----------



## Case (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Schöne Sachen, die Du da machst. Immer wieder einen Blick wert.#6

Case


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke füür´s Lob
Damit´s endlich wieder was zu gucken gibt. Die Bilder habe ich zwar schon vor längerem angefangen, Euch aber noch nicht die fertigen vorgestellt#c


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch was mit Stilleben


----------



## Downbeat (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Granatenstark! Besonders die Sachen nach Jan Davidsz. de Heem, hast den Stil super getroffen.
Hast du für den Granatapfel als Anregung selbst einen aufgebrochen?


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

Danke für das Kompliment. Nein das Bild ist einfach nur von de Heem gekupfert. Dabei lernt man ja auch etwas. Soll jetzt ja auch nicht als Kunst hier stehen, ist mehr so zu sehen daß ich mein täglich Brot hier vorstelle weil einige ja Interesse an meinen Bildern bekundet haben.


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch etwas Radiertes|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch was|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Cases*

ich wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch mal was mit Pastellkreide


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2012)

*AW: Cases*

hier kommt wieder etwas aus Öl und das Selbstportrait mit Bleistift


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was in Aquarell, Blumen passen ja zur Jahreszeit


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was mit Aquarell


----------



## flasha (28. März 2012)

*AW: Cases*

Klasse Bilder...was heisstn "radiert"?


----------



## Downbeat (28. März 2012)

*AW: Cases*

Das versteht man unter Radierung, Bondex der alte Künstler kann da betimmt mehr zu sagen.
Was ist eigentlich aus der Fensterkulisse geworden?


----------



## Bondex (4. April 2012)

*AW: Cases*

an den Fenstern male ich noch.
Ja also Radierung wird landläufig auch als Kupferstich bezeichnet. Es ist eine Tiefdrucktechnik bei der eingekratzte Rillen in Kunstoff oder Metallplatten auf zuvor angefeuchtetem Papier Linien abgeben. Natürlich gibt es davon einige Varianten und Kombinationen. Das Feld ist sehr vielseitig. Die Rillen können geschnitten, geätzt oder kalt gekratzt sein in Stahl, Kupfer oder Kunststoffplatten. Grautöne erzielt man entweder mit Aquatinta, Plattenton oder andere Monotypiemittel.


----------



## Bondex (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Cases*

hier mal 2 Collagen auf Basis der Monotypie dazu noch ein paar meiner letzten Zeichnungen|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und hier endlich das fertige Koibild, hat ja auch lange genug gedauert


----------



## Bondex (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und dann noch was mit Grafit|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2012)

*AW: Cases*

HIER MAL WIEDER WAS FISCHIGES, DIESMAL ABER DIGITAL #h


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2012)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch ein paar Sachen aus meinem Skizzenbuch


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was Buntes


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und noch mehr für die Augen


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cases*

nach langer Zeit habe ich hier mal wieder was Abstraktes für Euch


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Cases*

und hier noch was Weihnachtliches


----------



## Lunosch (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cases*

Hut ab!

Echt tolle Bilder mit einer schönen Bandbreite.


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Cases*

ich hoffe Ihr könnt das sehen?|wavey:


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Cases*

Echt geile Bilder...#6#6
Hast da noch Zeit zum Angeln.?


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Cases*

ganz wenig ;-) Nein, man  sieht mich schon noch am Wasser


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Cases*

hier noch welche


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Cases*

guten Rutsch Euch allen


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cases*

das erste Werk für dieses Jahr ist eine neue Case für meine Ostsee/Bootausrüstung. Da kommen meine Pilker, Blinker, Wobbler.. rein ;-)


----------

